Ask HN: Suggest a easy name for a new social network, please - startupflix
======
n2dasun
New Social Network

------
starpilot
WololoNet

------
DrScump
Usenet

------
_o_
!FB :D

~~~
startupflix
:p

------
jbawgs
headbook

